# Cyclogest pessaries!



## Connie (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello Ladies!  

I start my two week wait as from today!!!!! Now i also have to use the cyclogest thingys, my clinic said to use one tonight then twice a day, ok so can someone tell me whats the best way to use them?? I mean to put it bluntly do i just shove em in and thats that?   

Thank you ill sign in later tonight before the deed to see your answers!!!

Connie


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree that it is worth lying down for half an hour after sticking it in. It wasn't until my 5th IUI that a nurse suggested trying this and I definately felt like I lost less and it at least stayed put for a bit longer. I found I had to wear a panty liner all the time though cos even with lying down you do get a lot of leakage. I never tried rectally, maybe that is even better. Gross things!
Sam


----------



## Connie (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks guys!! for coming to my rescue!

Just off to the bathroom........

Connie
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Girls
Do you think it makes any diffence where those nasty cyclogest go, front or back   , in terms of success.
Thanks

Jo


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi Jo

I asked the hospital about this last time, they said it made no difference. I've gone for rectal as my kidneys seem to work overtime, my theory is that that the lovely pessary gets to stay in a bit longer that way.

Camilla


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Camiila
As you are my cycle buddy, I think I will follow you, 
That was my feelings on them, I used them in the other way  the last two goes, so I think its time for a change  , you definetely don't lose as much.

Jo


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

i did ask this question my self yesterday following my ET. either way is ok and absorption rate is the same either way, provided you liedown for atleast 20 minsa when done vaginally.yes a liner needed for the mess it makes but do not worry as this is not the drug only the vegetable fat that is used to allow the hormone to be inserted.


----------



## KatieJ (Dec 10, 2003)

I was told that you only need 15% of the progesterone anyway, and it's absorbed really quickly into the body, so I shouldn't worry about the fact that they run out when done vaginally.  I was getting such a bad mixture of constipation and diarhea (sp?!) that I couldn't bear to continue with them rectally, so I do them vaginally now.  Much happier!!


----------

